# Bourne Trilogy - Blu ray Review



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3812[/img]
*
Title: Bourne Identity, Supremacy, Ultimatum
Starring: Matt Damon, Frank Potente, Julia Stiles, Joan Allen
Directed by: Doug Liman (Identity) Paul Greengrass (Supremacy & Ultimatum)
Written by: Robert Ludlum (novel) Tony Gilroy, Scott Z. Burns, George Nolfi, W. Blake Herron (screenplay)
Studio: Universal Pictures
Rated: PG-13
Runtime: 119 min / 108 min / 115 min
Release Date: January 19, 2010
*

*Movie* :4.5stars:

Imagine waking up on a boat in the middle of the night not knowing where you are, or even who you are. This is how we are introduced to Jason Bourne who is unknowing of his own identity. The entire trilogy takes the audience almost on an adventure through this man's life. Because like Bourne, you know nothing of him too, so everything he is learning, you (the audience) are learning as well. Jason Bourne (Matt Damon) has his first clue of his identity with a laser ID that was implanted in his own body. Having it cut out during his rescue, the laser pointed ID references a bank where he can find his belongings. Searching through his belongings he finds numerous passports, all containing different names and identities. Now he must use process of elimination to figure out his true identity.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3813[/img]Finding out his true identity doesn't come easy though. Jason quickly realizes he is being tracked by highly skilled trackers and assassins. Unknowing still of who he is, he begins to realize he has an amazing skill set of getting out of sticky situations, changing plans on a dime to avoid conflict, and the ability to fight off numbers of armed guards and still get away. So on top of a handful of identities, the ability to fight, and as well as be invisible, Jason is really thrown off course, and can't for the life of him remember anything.

Throughout the course of the movies, Jason starts to find clues of who he is and was. By eliminating his own identities on hand, as well as finding past connections, he starts to fit the puzzle together of his true identity. Still being chased, however, figuring out everything still does not come easy. After many long fights, talking with connections, and finding more clues, Jason begins to crack down every last detail of himself. Flashbacks of his training start to come back to him, and he knows where he must go to finally put closure on everything. Of course, it's not as simple as walking in a building for of feds and finding this out, he throws and entire building off course by leading them to a phony location. Jason finds what he needs, finally gets closure, and in his final chase scene is chased off a tower presumably to his death.


*Rating*

Rated PG-13, no surprises here. Lots of action, fight scenes, and gun scenes. Not a lot of sexuality, mainly just language and violence that keep this movie rated what it is.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3810[/img]

*Video* :3.5stars:

For a newer version of blu ray, I wasn't really impressed by the video quality. Of course the movie is shot to look shaky and not so perfect, but this is one of the few blu rays where the quality of video didn't have as much of affect as most others. Good movie, but not too impressive on the video quality.


*Audio* :5stars:

The audio sounded great. I love Bourne movies during the quiet fight scenes, they make it so much more realistic and have a great affect on the movie as a whole, especially being without background music. Sound effects were great, gun shots sound realistic, explosions were amazing as well.
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3811[/img]

*Extras* 

The extras on this disc were a failure in my opinion. You look at the backside of these cases, see this amazing lists of extras and become very excited to see them, only to play them and quit them 1/4 into playing. Not only is the quality of the extras very poor, they are also boring. There were a few extras that I actually found entertaining, mostly on the Ultimatum disc. For example, you see on Supremacy, "Explosive Deleted Scenes", every clip is about 30 seconds long, and nothing AT ALL happens. So I rate the extras a fail. But with the number of extras, you might find something you like. 

*Bourne Identity:*


*Spoiler* 




Special Features (SD)
•	Feature Commentary with Director Doug Liman
•	The Ludlum Identity
•	The Ludlum Supremacy
•	The Ludlum Ultimatum
•	Alternate Opening and Alternate Ending
•	Deleted Scenes
•	Extended Farmhouse Scene
•	The Birth of The Bourne Identity
•	The Bourne Mastermind: Robert Ludlum
•	Access Granted: An Interview with Screenwriter Tony Gilroy
•	From Identity to Supremacy: Jason & Marie
•	The Bourne Diagnosis
•	Cloak and Dagger: Covert Ops
•	Inside a Fight Sequence
•	Moby "Extreme Ways" Music Video




*Bourne Supremacy:*


*Spoiler* 




Special Features (SD)
•	Feature Commentary with Director Paul Greengrass
•	Explosive Deleted Scenes (*not so "explosive")
•	Matching Identities
•	Keeping it Real
•	Blowing Things Up
•	On the Move with Jason Bourne
•	Bourne to be Wild: Fight Training
•	Crash Cam: Racing Through the Streets of Moscow
•	Anatomy of a Scene: The Explosive Bridge Chase Scene
•	Scoring with John Powell
•	The Bourne Mastermind
•	The Bourne Diagnosis




*Bourne Identity:*


*Spoiler* 




Special Features (SD)
•	Feature Commentary with Director Doug Liman
•	Deleted Scenes
•	Man on the Move: Jason Bourne
•	Be Bourne Spy Training
•	Rooftop Pursuit
•	New York Chase
•	Planning the Punches




*Overall* 

Overall, the Bourne trilogy is a must have set, and if you don't have it, even though I thought the video quality for Blu Ray was mediocre, I would still highly recommend getting it in Blu Ray, it doesn't hurt right?:huh: I would suggest getting the trilogy set. I have read countless problems with the single disc blu ray/dvd combo, because they are flip flop discs. Great writing, GREAT filming (especially supremacy and ultimatum).


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Bourne Trilogy - Blu Ray Review*

I completely agree on the abscence of background music in fight scenes. I know they add it for suspense but I think leaving it out makes for a more realistic and tense experience. Good review Steffen. :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Bourne Trilogy - Blu Ray Review*

I love this series of movies... most excellent!


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Bourne Trilogy - Blu Ray Review*

Yeah, this is definitely one of my favorites. The thing I like about this trilogy the most is that these are my wife's favorite movies...so that's pretty awesome. However, something neither of us like is the love story they put in their. I don't like when action movies throw in the love story, I know it's to give you a feeling of realism, so in this case you can relate, or feel, what Jason Bourne is going through, but, I'm just not a fan of it. lol

For example, I think Pearl Harbor could have been a GREAT movie if it weren't for the stupid love story in it. It's like they took this epic movie, and made it cheesy. Just my .02 I guess.


----------

